# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  {help}VỀ TẢI PHIM TẠI FORUM

## Lenguyen1508

tôi tải phim từ forum về (phim megamind.2010.dvdrip_xvid)được 9 file dạng 
megamind.2010.dvdrip_xvid.part01 đến megamind.2010.dvdrip_xvid.part09,sau khi giải nén được dạng "megamind.2010.dvdrip xvid.ac3"(800 m) và không xem được(tôi có phần mềm xem kmp,wmp)xin chỉ giúp tôi cách xem dược phim,cảm ơn các bạn nhiều

----------


## UyenVy

ông bạn lên google search coi . biết đâu sẽ tìm dc phần mềm như i' , nhớ gỏ từ khóa là .....ac3 . good luck !

----------


## thangtnpt0021

> tôi tải phim từ forum về (phim megamind.2010.dvdrip_xvid)được 9 file dạng 
> megamind.2010.dvdrip_xvid.part01 đến megamind.2010.dvdrip_xvid.part09,sau khi giải nén được dạng "megamind.2010.dvdrip xvid.ac3"(800 m) và không xem được(tôi có phần mềm xem kmp,wmp)xin chỉ giúp tôi cách xem dược phim,cảm ơn các bạn nhiều


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
trường hợp này có thể là sai đuôi file thôi, bạn thử kiểm tra lại xem file đó đang định dạng là file gì?
bạn có thể dùng chương trình xem phim: k-lite codec pack để xem phim, bạn download chương trình tại đây: download
chúc bạn thành công.

----------

